# Green Bags for D.F. in lieu of plastic bags after ban



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi guys.

I need to buy green bags now that we have the ban on plastic bags here in D.F. (don't know if it's just here in D.F.).

I don't know where they are selling them. Superama site doesn't have them on the front page, and it's hard to navigate their site. I know in the US, they just have them in the store and they are a buck a piece.

Has anyone bought their green bags yet, or have they in the past? Where have you bought yours, and how much did they cost?

Appreciate it!

Michelle


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cheldear said:


> Has anyone bought their green bags yet, or have they in the past? Where have you bought yours, and how much did they cost?


I haven't heard about that law here in Guadalajara but it sounds great. I was in Comercial Mexicana Mega yesterday and noticed that they were selling canvas shopping bags for $36 mxn each. 

Will


----------



## maxxxsta (Jun 16, 2010)

ive seen them for 10 pesos at walmarts.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some are canvas, some are much thinner cloth and there are different sizes. Hence, different prices.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Ah, thanks.

I was at the Superama yesterday, and I did indeed see them for 10 pesos.

The plastic bags are now biodegradable, but I didn't see if they charged me 1 peso per, as they are now supposed to, since i had to give my friend our receipt to pay for our parking.

We had 8 gagillion cans of cat food for my aunt; hence the plastic bags this time. 

**edit** um, she doesn't eat the cat food; it's for her cats.**

Normally I use a rolly cart that I just put my groceries directly into, but we have a few canvas bags that we use for short trips. I am going to get a few more of those instead, since they last a really long time. The 10 peso bags looked really cheap and not well made.

Thanks for all those who replied!

M--


----------

